# kernelin uudelleen kääntö

## Runoltaja

tervehdys, käänsin itse 2.6.7-rc1 kernelin, mutta ilmeisesti unohdin DEVFS jutskan pois kun tätä kaipaili. Kokeilin ihan menuconfigilla ja samoilla manuaali-asennusohjeilla kääntää kertun uudestaan, vaan ongelma ei hävinnyt vaikka ahkerasti lisäsin *-merkkejä samoiltakuullostavien filesysttemien tykö.

Mites tuo kernelin kääntö oikeasti eli IRL tehtiin. Pitikö siinä antaa jotain putsauskäskyjä, että uudet arvot tulisivat voimaan? kernelin tallensin samannimisenä kuin edellisenkin ...

----------

## jounihat

Hmm. Tässäpä ohje kernelin uudelleenkääntöön:

 *Quote:*   

> #emerge gentoo-dev-sources
> 
> Lataa ja asettaa uusimman vakaan kernelin.
> 
> Automaattinen.
> ...

 

Katso, puuttuiko sinulta jotakin.

Edit: Lukekaa tuo ohje sitten järjellä. Se on tehty pääasiassa minun koneelle (eli ei nvidian ajureita atin korteille esmes).

----------

## Tii

Itse en ole ainakaan huomannut, että olisi tarvinnut mitään erikoista tehdä, muuta kuin lisätä asetus, kääntää uudestaan ja laittaa se /boottiin, kun itsekin unohdin tuon kerran lisätä. Voisit vaikka pistää sen .configin niin voitaisiin katsoa, onko se oikea asetus nyt varmasti päällä.

----------

## Runoltaja

Vautsi kun hieno ohje! mutta tietenkin hieman liian myöhään. Pistin menemään että make clean ja make mrproper ja valitsin sitten uudelleen kaikki  napsukat - joka yllätys yllätys käy kerta kerralta nopeammin  :Wink: . Eli nyt toimii, en ole ihan varma mikä siinä oli mut... odottelen uuden kernelin ilmestymistä ja käytän noita ohjeita (printtasin ja pistin seinälle, harvoin näkee niin hyvin tehtyjä ohjeita). Ei kun jatkamaan vaan. Näyttää pahasti siltä että stage1 -asennus meinaa onnistua, kolmosesta jo kerran asensin.

----------

## hanta

 *Runoltaja wrote:*   

> tervehdys, käänsin itse 2.6.7-rc1 kernelin, mutta ilmeisesti unohdin DEVFS jutskan pois kun tätä kaipaili.

 

vieläkös tuota devfs:ää on tarkoitus käyttää 2.6-sarjalaisten kanssa? eikös udev tullut korvaamaan tuon. itselläni ainakin käytössä joku 2.6-sarjalainen ja udev + hotplug. usb scannerikin on alkanut pelaamaan moiteetta näiden uudempien kernelversioiden myötä.

----------

## Runoltaja

 *hanta wrote:*   

> vieläkös tuota devfs:ää on tarkoitus käyttää 2.6-sarjalaisten kanssa? eikös udev tullut korvaamaan tuon. itselläni ainakin käytössä joku 2.6-sarjalainen ja udev + hotplug. usb scannerikin on alkanut pelaamaan moiteetta näiden uudempien kernelversioiden myötä.

 

Kernelissä lukee, että vanhahan se on, mutta Gentoo ilmoitti että se käyttää, joten siksipä asensin. Asensin kyllä ne kaikki muutkin. Tiedä en sen tarkemmin.

----------

## jounihat

 *Runoltaja wrote:*   

> Vautsi kun hieno ohje! mutta tietenkin hieman liian myöhään. Pistin menemään että make clean ja make mrproper ja valitsin sitten uudelleen kaikki  napsukat - joka yllätys yllätys käy kerta kerralta nopeammin . Eli nyt toimii, en ole ihan varma mikä siinä oli mut... odottelen uuden kernelin ilmestymistä ja käytän noita ohjeita (printtasin ja pistin seinälle, harvoin näkee niin hyvin tehtyjä ohjeita). Ei kun jatkamaan vaan. Näyttää pahasti siltä että stage1 -asennus meinaa onnistua, kolmosesta jo kerran asensin.

 

Kiitos! Ohje on spesifioitu nVidian korteille, GRUB:lle ja dev-sorsille, joten sitä saattaa joutua muuttamaan tarpeen tullen.

----------

## Flammie

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Minun järjestelmässäni toimii myös tuo kernelin 2.6-sarjan "make install", se on nykyisin nimittäin suhteellisen tehokas jo, ja potkii samalla sinne buuttihakemistoon konfigeja ja mitähän System.mappeja siirtäneekään, ja osaa toki versiomerkitä kaikki tiedostot kiltisti.

Joskus pitää myös jostain syystä ilmeisesti suorittaa kernelin asennuksen jälkeen update-modules, tai muuten se ryhtyy joskus herjaamaan.

----------

## jounihat

 *Flammie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Minun järjestelmässäni toimii myös tuo kernelin 2.6-sarjan "make install", se on nykyisin nimittäin suhteellisen tehokas jo, ja potkii samalla sinne buuttihakemistoon konfigeja ja mitähän System.mappeja siirtäneekään, ja osaa toki versiomerkitä kaikki tiedostot kiltisti.

 

Enpä ole ikinä kokeillut. Olen vissiin liian vanhanaikainen.

 *Quote:*   

> Joskus pitää myös jostain syystä ilmeisesti suorittaa kernelin asennuksen jälkeen update-modules, tai muuten se ryhtyy joskus herjaamaan.

 

Tuota ei meikäläiselle ole tullut vastaan. Onko sinulla hajuja missä tilanteissa tuo ilmenee? Olisi nimittäin kiva tietää tulevaisuuden varalta.

----------

## Flammie

[quote="jounihat"] *Flammie wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Joskus pitää myös jostain syystä ilmeisesti suorittaa kernelin asennuksen jälkeen update-modules, tai muuten se ryhtyy joskus herjaamaan. 
> 
> Tuota ei meikäläiselle ole tullut vastaan. Onko sinulla hajuja missä tilanteissa tuo ilmenee? Olisi nimittäin kiva tietää tulevaisuuden varalta.

 

Todennäköisesti jos kääntää kernelin käsin, eikä asenna sen jälkeen emergellä mitään (kuten nvidia-kerneliä), ja jatkaa koneen rebuutilla niin se alkaa riehumaan. Tosin silloin kun törmäilin tuohon viimeksi ei tainnut genkerneliäkään vielä olla, stabiilissa ainakaan, varmaan tuota mekaniikkaa on gentoossa sen jälkeen hiottu.

----------

